# Adding url link to a post



## altruistic1964 (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry, please could you tell me how I insert a url link in a post. I have saved an album of pics and made the link sharable.

Thanks!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Dave,

I don't think there's any magic trickery too it - I normally just copy & paste the link into a page.

Then if you want to highlight it as a URL you can select your link and click on the [URL] formatting tab above the composition box (but links are normally obviously links anyway.)

Sometimes they are automatically shortened by this site for some reason too (I don't know why?)

Hope that helps..?


----------



## altruistic1964 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for that Bartsimpsonhead. I think was making things overcomplicated.


----------

